# Track Mobile B.V.



## Schnuffl (6 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

mein Sohn hat scheinbar ein ABO abgeschlossen, wo auch immer...wie kommt man da wieder raus???
Kennt jemand Track Mobile B.V. ??


----------



## bernhard (6 Dezember 2015)

Bewährt bei Mobile Pickpocketing haben sich die Hinweise

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------

